# Defective Remote?



## Sockmonkey (Feb 3, 2003)

I've had problems with my remote functioning since shortly after buying the TS4k:

* Press a button and nothing happens (no remote lights / no response from TS4k)
* Press a button and the remote does a long series of blinking lights (no response from TS4k)
* Press a button and the TS4k repeats the action multiple times

I've replaced the remote batteries and re-paired the remote several times. Re-pairing seems to solve the problem for a few hours.

Since I'm not able to find reports of similar issues, I'm wondering if I just have a defective remote? Is there a chance that the "de-Tivo" has caused the issue? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Max Powers (Jan 23, 2021)

Sockmonkey said:


> I've had problems with my remote functioning since shortly after buying the TS4k:
> 
> * Press a button and nothing happens (no remote lights / no response from TS4k)
> * Press a button and the remote does a long series of blinking lights (no response from TS4k)
> ...


Same/similar issues... Not sure if it was ever addressed...?


----------



## Sockmonkey (Feb 3, 2003)

Max Powers said:


> Same/similar issues... Not sure if it was ever addressed...?


I haven't found a solution. I opened a case with TiVo on 7/21 and never got any response.


----------



## 172pilot (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm having the same problem, and found another thread that I think is describing the same thing https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/ts4k-remote-unresponsive.585035
.. I didn't have this problem at first and am wondering what the problem could be.. Did you ever find a solution?


----------

